# 2.5 gal planted tank...



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

So I'm putting together this little 2.5 planted tank mainly for some guppy fry that I'm going to end up giving away after we pick a couple to keep. Anyway, I got everything and thought I'd stick a java fern in it and maybe some moss wrapped around a small piece of drift wood. anway, the strip light is only a 15 wat system so I'm somewhat limited. Those type plants go okay on low light but is that going to be too low? Someone told me to get some incandecent light but I'm not sure what they were talking about.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

What I have seen a lot of people do is use a desk lamp over nano tanks like that. Seems to work real good.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

15w on 2.5g is 6wpg.

That is not low. Incandescents give off more heat and less light then a flourescent. 15w @ 6500K will be fine on that tank, infact it will probably be overkill.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

I went overboard with this damn little tank. Got the flourite substrate, drift wood, java plant... all for a bunch of baby guppies. I got it started with tank water from my established 75 gal and a few strands of anachoris so I doubt I'll have to deal with a lot of cycling issues. I even used some of the gunk from vacuuming my tank. Now I just need to find out where to put it. The only thing I'm not happy with is the glass lid. It doesn't sit flush because of the air tube and electrical cord for the heater. I bought two heaters, not sure which I'm going to use. A standard heater and one you don't adjust but just stick under the gravel.


----------

